# Is riding Colorado a bad idea for Thanksgiving?



## Pigpen (Feb 3, 2013)

Planning on visiting my riding buddy in Denver over thanksgiving weekend.. I'm from Minnesnowta, we are planning on potentially getting a cabin in the Keystone area for the Friday-sunday weekend at the end of November.
As far as snow goes, is this a bad idea? I know it's hard to predict, but there IS some "experts" out there saying it should be a good snowy winter out there.. but when does it come?

I'm primarily asking the people who have had experience in the Colorado mountains if they think there will be a DECENT amount of snow for a fun weekend, doesn't need to be 100% open by any means, just a fun weekend trip since I'll have the days off of school.

If there are other resorts that should be half open around the area, that works too, would just like to know before I book the cabin, and which resort to book it near.

Asking because I have never been to Colorado pre-December.

And yes, I am fully aware that nobody will 100% officially know.. just throwing it out there.

Thanks!
Jordan


----------



## DevilWithin (Sep 16, 2013)

It's really too early to predict that far out. Thanksgiving is very early season and it's going to be a coin toss on whether it will be good or bad. Last year was great over Thanksgiving. I got in a few powder days, but it could just as easily be a WROD. Not sure anyone on here can tell you anything reliably at this point. Some years are good and some years are bad. It's hard to predict snow conditions months in advance, especially that early in the season.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

We've had Thanksgivings when nearly the entire mountain was open and we've had Thanksgivings when it's still full on WROD. No way to tell which it'll be this year. But, Thanksgiving is definitely early season and having a lot of terrain open by then is fairly uncommon. One thing that is worth mentioning is that Keystone generally gets significantly less snow than surrounding resorts (A-Basin, Loveland, Breck, etc.) and as such early season struggles can be amplified there.


----------



## Oldman (Mar 7, 2012)

I must have missed this weeks acronym class.

WROD? 

Help an old guy out could ya?:shrug:


----------



## DevilWithin (Sep 16, 2013)

WROD - White Ribbon Of Death
It's what you call it when all that is open at a resort is one run of man made snow.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

100% unpredictable. But you will be able to strap in and have fun if you want it.


----------



## Pigpen (Feb 3, 2013)

Yeah it's stressing me out :eyetwitch2:
Trying to think if it's a better idea to do it over Christmas break, but I'm going to Montana to ride with the fam.. And of course Christmas break is hell out there I've heard, crowds etc..


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

I would go to Montana over X mas and say fuck CO. Far less people in Montana then. As for Thanksjibbing, I would say come out only because the current weather trend up here has been cold and wet, if this continues we'll get hammered. If October changes and goes warm and dry, then I wouldn't.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Ba is spot on with xmas. The people who don't know anything will be like, 'baha, didn't go to CO' Those in the know will say smart dude.

Airfare a bit more, bit more effort to get to. But the lines will make up for it.


----------



## Pigpen (Feb 3, 2013)

f00bar said:


> Ba is spot on with xmas. The people who don't know anything will be like, 'baha, didn't go to CO' Those in the know will say smart dude.
> 
> Airfare a bit more, bit more effort to get to. But the lines will make up for it.


Yeah I'm gonna keep an eye on it within a few weeks of Thanksjibbing *thanks BA* and decide kinda last minute.
I wouldn't be flying, be taking the new 2015 4Runner :jumping1: 

Thanks all!


----------



## Rogue (Nov 29, 2014)

BurtonAvenger said:


> 100% unpredictable. But you will be able to strap in and have fun if you want it.


No need for snow to do this? :rofl4: Sorry, I couldn't resist hahaha

BTW, Thanks for someone asking and telling what WROD is!!


----------



## koi (May 16, 2013)

This is an easy answer. If he decides to come then there will be no snow dump to start the season, and we all will have to ride crusty manmade snow. If he doesn't come we are going to have an epic early season dump, I'm going to be happy, and he is going to be kicking himself for not coming out. 

Come one we all know the rules of the cosmos.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

So whats the over/under date for the wrod at Basin? Oct 15th?


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

f00bar said:


> So whats the over/under date for the wrod at Basin? Oct 15th?


OCT. 5th to 7th.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

BurtonAvenger said:


> OCT. 5th to 7th.


Wow, 30 day count down! Thats gotta be exciting even if you have no plans of going anywhere near it.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Oh I'll be there for opening day. I'll make the standard 5 laps before Denver arrives, then not go near the place till the weekend is over. Everyone has the itch out here and we're seeing new gear arriving at the shop daily now. Almost all our DC order is in, all our Switchback/Lobster/Bataleon arrives on the 15th, as does Gnu, Marhar shows up Oct. 1st, DWD ships on the 15th I believe. Stoked we're gearing up for Winter.


----------

